

The Startup Explosion - dunkinkevin
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2014/03/economist-explains-25?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/ee/thestartupexplosion

======
coreymgilmore
It will be interesting to see in a few years if in fact we are in the midst of
a new tech bubble. With sky high valuations for new companies (Zynga, King,
WhatsApp, Nest, etc.), at some point prices will have to crash down to more
formal valuations of future value.

As for the startup boom: the costs have decreased and the payouts have
increased. The risk/reward ratio is in favor of development and a lot of these
new products are amazing. These new companies are pushing the boundaries while
the legacy corporations are slow to respond and change.

